# Examples of Indian River Skiffs



## reelgator (Aug 15, 2007)

Ever heard of a "Ugly" ? Normally a skiff but this has a center console mod a key west guide installed.

13'10 w/25hp.........unique little rig.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> Ever heard of a "Ugly" ? Normally a skiff but this has a center console mod a key west guide installed.
> 
> 13'10 w/25hp.........unique little rig.


yeah, the fist sample looks sorta/kinda like a 15 river rat by ugly boats but has more volume up front than the river rat.


----------

